# Marriott's with lockouts (see post #2) - updated 2/20/2010



## barbg (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but can anyone tell me which Marriott's do not have lockouts.... I want to maximize my lockout for exchange into a 1 bedroom or larger.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll get it started:

Custom House (1BR only)
Fairway Villas at Seaview
Manor Club (original)
Ocean Watch
Surf Watch
Grande Ocean
Monarch at Seapines
Baroney Beach Club
Harbor Pointe
Sunset Pointe
Harbor Club
Heritage Club
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Imperial Palms (3Br)
Horizons (until new building opens later this year)
Cypress Harbor
Villas at Doral
Newport Coast Villas
Waiohai


----------



## JimC (Jun 7, 2005)

Although the opposite of what is requested, this is the list I have *with* lock-offs.  Any property not listed here would not have lock-offs.

Domestic Marriotts with lock-offs: 
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson •  MHB
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Orlando • MHZ
Marriott's BeachPlace Towers • MBP
Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge • MCV
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas and Desert Springs Villas II • MDS & MPD
Marriott's Grand Chateau • MGC
Marriott's Grande Vista • MGV & MGR
Marriott's Kauai Beach Club • MKW
Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club • MKO
Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony • MSE
Marriott's Maui Ocean Club • MMO
Marriott's MountainSide • MOU
Marriott's Ocean Pointe • MPB
Marriott's Shadow Ridge • MRD
Marriott's Summit Watch • MSW
Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML 

Foreign Marriotts with lock-offs: 

Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club • MAO
Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
Marriott's Playa Andaluza • MUZ
Marriott's Village d’Ile-de-France • MVF


----------



## barbg (Jun 7, 2005)

You guys are awesome!    So do you think a lockoff at the Marriott in Maui or Kauai would get me into these?   Do you think I could get a 2BR?

Thanks!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 7, 2005)

Perhaps if you split your lockoff, deposit both parts on Request First with II and request your specific Hawaii week for 'like size' 1 bdrm and a lockoff assuming they will marry them up for you upon arrival, which is to the resort's advantage.  Careful you don't give them a 'range' of dates or you might get two different weeks.  Tough trade under any circumstances.  Good luck.  I suspect II gives more attention to Request First deposits as they don't get em until they place you.

Brian


----------



## ironweed (Jun 7, 2005)

This spring, I was able to trade my Ocean Pointe lockoff for a 2 bedroom at Royal Palms..

What a great deal!!


----------



## jancurious (Jun 8, 2005)

*Barbg,*

There was a thread on the old forum about the difficulty of getting any 2 bedrooms at Maui, Kaui Beach Club or Ko Olina because they are all lockoffs and people tend to use one side or rent one side as opposed to depositing the entire unit.  It wouldn't be the place I would try to use an efficiency or 1 bedroom unit to try for a 2 bedroom place.  Waiohai is all 2 bedrooms but only 244 units.  

But....if you don't try...who knows what could happen.  You would definitely have a better chance in the off season.

Jan


----------



## chuck1955 (Jun 8, 2005)

You can add Frenchman's Cove (opens in 2007) to the no lockout list....


----------



## JonP (Jun 8, 2005)

All european resorts are non lock-off except 3-bed only units at Playa Andaluza.


----------



## dougef (Jun 8, 2005)

FWIW, the newest building(s) at Grande Vista, Orlando, do not have lockoffs.  I was in one of these two-bedroom units last week.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 16, 2005)

barbg said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but can anyone tell me which Marriotts do not have lockouts.... I want to maximize my lockout for exchange into a 1 bedroom or larger.



For those new to the exchanging process, here is a further explanation from a post *Art* made on the old BBS:





> If you put in an on-going request for a resort that has lock-off studios available, that is what you will normally get - a lock-off studio.
> 
> If you request an exchange into a resort that has only larger units available, even 2 BR, you can get one of them if your deposit has sufficient trade power. However, you can not request a size up-grade; you can only get it because the requested resort happens to only have larger units.
> 
> ...


----------



## td0804 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Lockoff/one BR at Ocean Point*

I've seen other threads about trading OP, but i can't recall someone actually stating that they've been able to exchange a Gold OP - either lockoff or 1br for one of the non-lockoffs listed above - i locked off and reserved 5/28, memorial day weekend and although i'm going to OP during spring break, i was thinking about trading one of the weeks for something in HH or Fla that i haven't visited yet - one of the non-lockoffs - during June.
Has anyone had much success with this?  The ones I considered: Grande Ocean, Barony, Royal Palm, Surfwatch, Harbour Point, Imperial Palms

Thanks


----------



## Davidr (Jun 18, 2005)

*I just got one*

We traded our OP gold studio for a 2br Surfwatch in the end of August.  We have in the past traded it for Grande Ocean and thru II back to OP in a 2 br.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 18, 2005)

dougef said:
			
		

> FWIW, the newest building(s) at Grande Vista, Orlando, do not have lockoffs.  I was in one of these two-bedroom units last week.


Just curious.......Which building?
I was in Building 84 next to the new pool and it was 'the usual'.
I have stayed in the past in the 2BR part of a 3BR L/O which is a self contained 2BR unit (only 1 entrance door)......


----------



## td0804 (Jun 19, 2005)

Davidr said:
			
		

> We traded our OP gold studio for a 2br Surfwatch in the end of August.  We have in the past traded it for Grande Ocean and thru II back to OP in a 2 br.




how long did it take to do this?

Did you do a reserve first or deposit first?  This is my second time locking off my OP unit, the first time i "settled" for a 1 BR in Cape Cod and an efficiency at Timber Lodge - in both cases getting like-for-like and going through II.
I was thinking of doing "Reserve First".


----------



## td0804 (Jun 19, 2005)

Also, Isn't Oceanwatch a non-lockoff?


----------



## Davidr (Jun 19, 2005)

td0804 said:
			
		

> how long did it take to do this?
> 
> Did you do a reserve first or deposit first?  This is my second time locking off my OP unit, the first time i "settled" for a 1 BR in Cape Cod and an efficiency at Timber Lodge - in both cases getting like-for-like and going through II.
> I was thinking of doing "Reserve First".



We did a deposit first and put in the request about 6 months ago.  It just came thru yesterday.  Last year we deposited the studio then waited until until 60 days out then used it o trade back to OP into a 2 br.  A few years ago we traded the studio to a 2 br at GO.  That trade only took a week and was made 6-10 months out.  We've owned a 3br OF at OP for 4 years. One year we traded for points.  The remaining 3 years we've always gotten a 2 br for the studio.  The only time we had a smaller unit was when we traded the 2 br portion for a 1 br at Kauai Beach Club.   We always deposit first.


----------



## td0804 (Jun 21, 2005)

Just curious David Why deposit first?


----------



## Davidr (Jun 28, 2005)

td0804 said:
			
		

> Just curious David Why deposit first?


We "deposit first" the studio because we stay in the 2 br side and want to go somewhere else for our 2nd vacation week.  So we have always traded the studio.  I think I read somewhere that deposit firsts have greater trade power than reserving first.


----------



## ZCar (Jun 28, 2005)

barbg,
Beware Maui Ocean Club lockoffs. ONLY the two bedrooms have lockoffs and when us owners do 2 weeks using the lockoff, (some rent them) that doesn't leave much available for exchanging.
For Kauai Beach Club, the lockoff side of the 1 br. is the side with the bed. The 'Master side', with the foldout sofa bed is not exchangeable.

Your best bet for those would probably be to exchange 1 br. for 1 br.

Ko'Olina lockoffs are 'Hotel' room size. Quite adequate for 2 and maybe two small kids.

Forgot to mention, we did exchange our Kauai Beach Club 1 br. OF for a Waiohai 2 br. last April. That's a possibility for you to get into Hawaii with a 1 br. for a 2 br.


----------



## dougef (Jun 29, 2005)

GrayFal said:
			
		

> Just curious.......Which building?
> I was in Building 84 next to the new pool and it was 'the usual'.
> I have stayed in the past in the 2BR part of a 3BR L/O which is a self contained 2BR unit (only 1 entrance door)......


It was building 86 - supposedly the most recently built one.  And it was definitley not a lock-off of any kind - no doors to connect anywhere with another unit.  And no way to get from the second bedroom to the outside without going through the main living room.  And walking down the corridor, the spacing of the doors made it apparent that there were no lockoffs.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 30, 2005)

dougef said:
			
		

> It was building 86 - supposedly the most recently built one.  And it was definitley not a lock-off of any kind - no doors to connect anywhere with another unit.  And no way to get from the second bedroom to the outside without going through the main living room.  And walking down the corridor, the spacing of the doors made it apparent that there were no lockoffs.


Thanks.....


----------



## Scott_Ru (Jul 8, 2005)

*GV no lockoff*



			
				dougef said:
			
		

> It was building 86 - supposedly the most recently built one.  And it was definitley not a lock-off of any kind - no doors to connect anywhere with another unit.  And no way to get from the second bedroom to the outside without going through the main living room.  And walking down the corridor, the spacing of the doors made it apparent that there were no lockoffs.



Last time I was there I was told the reason the new bldgs. do not offer lockoffs is because the city has now decided that lockoffs must provide twice the parking and Marriott did not have sufficient room for additional parking in their newest units.  Ergo...no lockoffs.


----------



## dougef (Jul 8, 2005)

Scott_Ru said:
			
		

> Last time I was there I was told the reason the new bldgs. do not offer lockoffs is because the city has now decided that lockoffs must provide twice the parking and Marriott did not have sufficient room for additional parking in their newest units.  Ergo...no lockoffs.


I wonder how they are selling these.  Can you now buy a 2-bedrm LO OR a 2-bedrm non-LO? I would think the LO would be priced higher all other things being equal.


----------



## Dean (Jul 8, 2005)

dougef said:
			
		

> I wonder how they are selling these.  Can you now buy a 2-bedrm LO OR a 2-bedrm non-LO? I would think the LO would be priced higher all other things being equal.


Since they're floating units, it really doesn't matter.  They just put the people who have a 2 BR reserved in the non lockoff units and that gives them flexibility to lockoff the others as needed.  DVC has done this all along in all but one resort with some units being lockoffs, and some not.  They also have a number of the resorts with dedicated 1 BR and dedicated studios.  It allows you to save on construction and still fulfill the members need.  And I doubt it adds any hassle to the unit assignment side of the equation.


----------



## laerut (Sep 19, 2005)

ZCar said:
			
		

> barbg,
> Forgot to mention, we did exchange our Kauai Beach Club 1 br. OF for a Waiohai 2 br. last April. That's a possibility for you to get into Hawaii with a 1 br. for a 2 br.



What week did you deposit in order to do this and how long did it take you to get the trade?


----------

